# Urban shoot with kids.... so much fun!



## EJBPhoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Few details.... these were done downtown in a coastal small city (Mystic CT) and I was shooting wide open for most of the shoot since I haven't in forever... I usually shoot at 2.8- I was going for 2.2 and 1.8 for these.  We purposefully pimped out the kids to look like models   Most of the clothes are from gap I think- I know the boys hat is. 

Thanks for looking!  CC welcome if you've got it.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 17, 2007)

The last one doesn't work too well comparing to the others. 

But very nice series. Did you overexposed their skin tones on purpose by exposing for their clothings? Or you lightened it up on photoshop?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the high key skin, it makes them look like "angels". Is the skin blown out though? no.


----------



## bellavita64 (Nov 17, 2007)

Erin, I'm just curious what lab you use for your prints? Your work is beautiful and I love what you capture, but I have felt from this and previous posts that your images are quite a bit overexposed. I don't mean this as a criticism. Overexposure is a very popular "look" right now, and you do it very well. I tend to underexpose the same way, because I like that look. But my lab will not print an overexposed image without "correcting" it first, which means that the background can go too dark. How do you get your lab to print "as is" without lectures on overexposure? 

Beautiful composition on all of these, BTW!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW! These are awesome! Great DOF, color, and clarity. Did you shoot these with your 85mm 1.8? I need to get me one of those...


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes I used my 85mm 1.8.  Thanks for the comments everyone! 

I very rarely have blow outs. I think I might have a blow out on her hat in one of these but I always check my histogram and while I purposefully overexpose in photoshop, I never let it get BLOWN (lose all detail), so they print just fine for me. I print with www.colorinc.com. They never correct my images or say ANYTHING.


----------



## WNK (Nov 17, 2007)

Love, love, LOVE the bright blueness of the eyes!  Very crisp and clean-looking... I like them!


----------



## jemmy (Nov 18, 2007)

gorgeous work yet again erin... #4 is my fave this time... love those blue eyes and all of the clothes are  a hoot. x


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW so cute! I love the outfits!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 18, 2007)

I can't tell you my favorite because I LOVE them all!!!!!!!! Amazing job!!!  I am a huge fan of your work!!!!


----------



## bellacat (Nov 19, 2007)

these are beautiful . I love your work!


----------



## nagoshua (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, you've captured some really amazing pics, i really like, i think the last one is the worst of the lot, it doesnt have that same feeling the others do, there doesnt seem to be the emotion there thats in the first few.


----------



## Heck (Nov 19, 2007)

Really cool, I think there all great.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 19, 2007)

What do you do to the eyes, post processing. I would LOVE to know!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 19, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> What do you do to the eyes, post processing. I would LOVE to know!


 
Me too!


----------



## zendianah (Nov 19, 2007)

I always love your work .. I love the overexposed look ! and bright fun colors. Awesome work cute outfits


----------



## stellar_gal (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful work Erin.  I love the first and last ones.  The shallow DOF is very nice. Your images are always insipiring.


----------



## butterflygirl (Nov 21, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> The last one doesn't work too well comparing to the others.
> 
> But very nice series. Did you overexposed their skin tones on purpose by exposing for their clothings? Or you lightened it up on photoshop?




See now that one was my fav! But I do  like all of them! The colors are brilliant!


----------



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

bellavita64 said:


> How do you get your lab to print "as is" without lectures on overexposure?



This might be simplistic, but tell them to "stop that!"

I use a couple of labs, one of which is high end (that I use for commissioned larger prints) but the other is more generic and frankly I use it 80% of the time. They have a correction feature programed into their software and I tell them to turn it off when they process my stuff. They do it with no problems at all. 

David


----------



## dpolston (Nov 21, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> What do you do to the eyes, post processing. I would LOVE to know!



Magic! 

I do the eye thing too... it's great! You can find photoshop tutorials on it. I have a podcast that taught me how to do it. It's a paintbrush thing on a new layer then you crank down the opacity of that color eye layer... it's hard to explain, but that's how I do it. Google it!


----------



## Nurd (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't care what anyone says. I think your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 21, 2007)

dpolston said:


> Magic!
> 
> I do the eye thing too... it's great! You can find photoshop tutorials on it. I have a podcast that taught me how to do it. It's a paintbrush thing on a new layer then you crank down the opacity of that color eye layer... it's hard to explain, but that's how I do it. Google it!


 
But what do I put in Google to find it?!!? Rawr!!  I keep getting all kinds of stupid hits and not what I want. :er:


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I've never done a single thing to eyes besides sharpening them a bit more than the rest of the photo (Don't like to pull grain up in the skin tones and background) and doing a defog on the entire photo. I know some people do eye pops, what you're seeing in my photos is lots of catch lights and choosing the right kind of light that will brighten and illuminate the eyes.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I'm drooling. And so glad to see someone who is doing bright colorful images. This is exactly how I think children should look. Bright, colorful and flawless. Can't wait to learn how to get the same results!

And thanks for the inspiration


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great work as usual Erin. :thumbup: 

NJ


----------



## RowmyF (Nov 25, 2007)

Great shots..I love them (especially favoring the young girl facing forward with her hands in her pocket)...they all have a crisp winter day feel to them.

Well done.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Nov 27, 2007)

absolutely love your pictures the kids are soooo cute are they used to getting their picture taken they look like pro models.


----------



## MACollum (Nov 27, 2007)

My favorites are #2 and #4...especially #4. The colors are beautiful and the kids are adorable!


----------



## Darrell C. (Dec 6, 2007)

I cant decide on a favorite. You do great work, keep it up.


----------

